# Half An Hour And A Handful Of Bread...



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Got up early this morning and put some stale bread out for the birds...and the usual bread thieves arrived. As it was early, I snuck out and quietly lay down on the decking for half an hour and got a few shots of them in action.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Impressive selection of thieves you have there Roger


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Very impressive, a Jay too........


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Here is one of the thieving ###### on the birdseed bin near my window.










Later,

William


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice shots. You could get some crackers with a remote release setup beside the bread.

No squirrels where I live. Just scungy birds. Great selection of reptiles and frogs tho.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> Here is one of the thieving ###### on the birdseed bin near my window.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least yours are red squirrels, and not the dreaded greys (or 'tree rats' as we call them in the country!) The greys (an import from the US of A, if I'm not mistaken) have out competed our natural reds, and they are now only found in a few locations in Scotland and the Isle of Wight. There may be some isolated colonies in the New Forest as well.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > Here is one of the thieving ###### on the birdseed bin near my window.
> ...


...and I refer you to this site...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Roger the Dodger said:


> At least yours are red squirrels, and not the dreaded greys (or 'tree rats' as we call them in the country!) The greys (an import from the US of A, if I'm not mistaken) have out competed our natural reds, and they are now only found in a few locations in Scotland and the Isle of Wight. There may be some isolated colonies in the New Forest as well.


As I recall, the greys are part of the black family. We had blacks and greys running around for a while, but the smaller reds seemed to do better in the wood that lays 25 feet from our house and drove them out.

Later,

William


----------

